# barrel racing



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone here do barrel racing? We did some at pony club yesterday and my mare was so good at it even though we've only done it once before... and come last. I've done heaps of mounted games with her recently so I think that must have helped her somehow. She went so fast and turned so tight around the barrels she totally freaked me out! I though she'd fall over! It was great fun though :-D Please share your experiences!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i barrel race for fun at home and sometimes at a little rodeo in the summer, it is loads of fun and keeps my horse sharp with his listening and cue skills, i thought about actually doing it for real in the bigger rodeos but, im not really into arena riding lol i would get bored with the same pattern all the time


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean. I too think it would get a little boring doing barrel racing all the time but its fun to do just as an occasional thing :-D


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

The mare i run barrels on was a race horse. she was raced as a 2 yr old and then put on barrels as a three year old. im shocked her legs are still sound. i wouldnt have done that. any way, there is reccords of her running a 16.2 sec run in the PRCA. too bad that her previous owners screwed her up. i have gotten her in the low twentys. we are still working hard to get her back to her mid teen runs


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to barrel race for fun in 4-H and I LOVED it! Rarely for competition unless it was in our local fair (very small). 
One funny thing though. When I first got my QH Scooter (he was 20 at the time) I had only just started really riding..I had never practiced games. We had a "fun day" at the barn and the first barrel type race was the plug race (straight out, around a barrel and back) and I had NO idea Scooter knew how to do this stuff so I was expecting a slower canter and I'd have to guide him..NOPE! I kicked his sides and he took off and took over. I had to just hang on! It was really funny. I got first place though!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

How exciting! Someone else on here who rides Mounted Games! 

And yeah, I do Barrells as well, along with all the other sporting games, bend, flag, bonfeild bounce etc. When you get a good run at barrells, it's the best feeling!


----------



## justakindofelegance (Oct 20, 2008)

me and my gelding have been doing gymkhana for about 3 years now. He loves it and soo do it. I trust him with anythingg. He's been the champion barrel horse for 2 years.  Hes amazinggg.




















http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll271/Cassanddrrraa/amazing2.jpg


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

my ott tb hunter (ohhh btw his track name was "Dusty Doc Lou") secretly want to be a barrel qh


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to run barrels. I loved the rush you get when it's just you and your horse and the wind in your face. It makes you feel one with the horse...Until you get a huge jerk.:roll:


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> yeah i know what you mean. I too think it would get a little boring doing barrel racing all the time but its fun to do just as an occasional thing :-D


 i barrel race all the time it is my life and it never gets boring to me! All though i do not practice the barrle course at home accept at a walk trot beacuse my horse sours easy


----------



## Zappasowner (Nov 3, 2008)

I absolutely love all contesting! I only got to go to one show this summer and it was a contesting one. I like the people who go to these shows, they're much more bearable than many other show people! They're there to have fun usually more than win. I love doing speed patterns with my horse because he loves it! When he turns the last barrel home he gets so excited to run he lunges forward! I don't even need spurs or an overunder, I just stay on, steer him and stay out of his way around the turns!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I barrel race compete at it once a month but our season is over now but I hope to Get into high school rodeos next year


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

Zappasowner said:


> I absolutely love all contesting! I only got to go to one show this summer and it was a contesting one. I like the people who go to these shows, they're much more bearable than many other show people! They're there to have fun usually more than win. I love doing speed patterns with my horse because he loves it! When he turns the last barrel home he gets so excited to run he lunges forward! I don't even need spurs or an overunder, I just stay on, steer him and stay out of his way around the turns!


I like the people who go to these shows, they're much more bearable than many other show people! That is so true i go to a contesting show every weekend and when i go to a pleasure show the people seem more stuck up. i m not saying that any of you.


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been barrel racing for 10 years now. My horse is the 2008 Barrel Champ for WSH. =] I will never get bored of the adrenalin rush right before a run. It's COMPLETLY amazing. Go watch some NBHA or NJRA circuts for some REAL barrel races. Playdays or 4H are fun, but the real stuff is pretty amazing.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

What's WSH? BTW, I miss that very much : ) Hopefully I will be able to get back into full swing within the next year or so.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I barrel race my Purebred Morgan, Clippy. I just got him in the winter, so i have not shown him yet. But in the spring/summer i will. Every time i go out to the stable i practice barrels for like 20 min. He was ranked the 2nd horse in Michigan for the fastest in Gymkhana. I have ran him in 15.00 second flat!


----------

